# Question



## hong kong fooey (Mar 15, 2006)

I j have started to train in Sparring in my martial arts class and I don't really like it that much.

 sparring is not really my thing but I wanted to try it out. well I want to discontinue my training in sparring but Im not sure how to explain it to my instructer. he is very much for sparring what should I do?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 15, 2006)

Have you thought about telling your instructor how you feel and ask if there's anything you can do to get motivated to spar?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe there are drills that are more controlled than sparring, but are a step in that direction.  Perhaps you are just not mentally ready to jump into sparring yet.  Would a stepping stone or two in between help, until you gain some confidence?


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2006)

I would gather my thoughts about specifically what bothers me about it and then have an open and honest discussion with the instructor. A good instructor should be able to understand your issues and give you some helpful suggestions and options.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 15, 2006)

Sparring isn't for everyone. Personally, I love it but that doesn't mean you should. More people in my school would rather leave it than take it. If it's something that you are required to do, then focus on those things you get out of it. If it's not required and you aren't realizing the benefits of it, stop. I doubt your instructor would consider that "unique".


----------



## ajs1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

hong kong fooey,

What don't you like about sparring?  

I remember how ackward it felt when I did it the first time, and since I can't go very often, it still feels ackward.  At the same time it is a challenge that I enjoy.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> I j have started to train in Sparring in my martial arts class and I don't really like it that much.
> 
> sparring is not really my thing but I wanted to try it out. well I want to discontinue my training in sparring but Im not sure how to explain it to my instructer. he is very much for sparring what should I do?


 
As the saying goes; you don't have to like it, you just have to do it.  You will never be a good practitioner without learning the lessons that are only to be found in sparring.

Lamont


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings,

It sounds like you are possibly getting into heavy type of sparring much too soon. Sparring is a very important component of training, as it is the only way to truly figure out how to begin to use certain skills against an uncooperative opponent. This is the only way to develop timing, distancing, strategy and a host of several other very important attributes. Don&#8217;t give up so soon.

The whole point of sparring is not for "fighting", or "winning", but rather for helping each other develop comfort and fluency in applying certain aspects of the art (such as, Stand Up, Grappling or Weapons), in a spontaneous and ever increasingly uncooperative environment. But this must be a progressive process.

If you are new to sparring, make sure that your partners know this. If they are better than you, they should work with you to develop YOUR skills, not to use you to "win", or anything else. Once your skills begin to match up, then you can turn up the heat, and really start challenging each other. In this way it&#8217;s a win-win situation, and lots of fun.

That is the way it should be. You need to start real slow, and see your offense develop, right in hand with your defense. 

In the beginning you will not be able to recognize anything that your partners throw at you. Or why your attack didn't work. It's all a blur. Later, you will begin to recognize what just hit you, or what stopped you and why. Even more later, you will begin to be able to recognize and have the answers for their offense as well as their defense.

Like all of martial arts, this is just a process. Embrace and enjoy it. I would definitely recommend you have a conversation with your instructor so your goals for sparring are clear. Are they for entering a competition, or just for expanding your self defense skills? Or both? Either way make it clear, and make a plan for success. Also invest in some good protective sparring gear. Communication and respect. Those are the keys.

Good luck,

With brotherhood,
GM De Alba


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 15, 2006)

here are a couple of reasons on why DOC. thanks for asking

1. my heart is not really into Sparring so I feel that I am wasting my instructers time and my own

2. I am not as good as everybody else. (not that really matters) 

3. I already go to class 3 days a week this makes it 4 days and I am starting to get burned out. I went from one class a week to four. I go to JONG HAP MU SOOL on TUESDAYS THURSDAYS  and FRIDAYS. and I take TAE KWON DOE on WENDSDAYS!

4. I don't really have the drive for the class


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2006)

> here are a couple of reasons on why DOC. thanks for asking
> 
> 1. my heart is not really into Sparring so I feel that I am wasting my instructers time and my own
> 
> ...


 
Are you in martial arts for self-defense?  If not, then don't worry about missing sparring, apparently you aren't planning on using your training to defend yourself.

Lamont


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 15, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Are you in martial arts for self-defense?  If not, then don't worry about missing sparring, apparently you aren't planning on using your training to defend yourself.
> 
> Lamont


Got some strong feelings about sparring there, do ya Lamont?


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 15, 2006)

now I never said I never wanted to defend myself. all I was saying is that I am having trouble with the class and was thinking about droping the class I am stilll taking the other classes. the Sparring class I am taking is somthing you would use for like tournaments


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 15, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> I j have started to train in Sparring in my martial arts class and I don't really like it that much.
> 
> sparring is not really my thing.... I want to discontinue my training in sparring but Im not sure how to explain it to my instructer.... what should I do?


 
First, you should go tell your instructor you want to "discontinue your training in sparring." After he gets done rolling on the floor laughing, :lol2: you can tell him how difficult it is for you. :waah: 

Although, you might have to wait in line behind your fellow students. One is there to tell your instructor he doesn't like to do forms, another wants to discontinue stretching, another one would rather not do one-step sparring, and one Black Belt refuses to "kihap." :vu: 

How does the song go? "Hold the sparring, hold the kihaps. Special training don't upset us. All we ask is that you let us teach it your way!" :karate: 



			
				hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> 3. I already go to class 3 days a week this makes it 4 days and I am starting to get burned out. I went from one class a week to four. I go to JONG HAP MU SOOL on TUESDAYS THURSDAYS and FRIDAYS. and I take TAE KWON DOE on WENDSDAYS!


 
First, I suggest you stop taking "TAE KWON DOE," and start taking Taekwondo (sorry, I had to)  . Next, I suggest you decide what school, and what instructor you want to learn from, and dedicate yourself to that training program, and that teacher. Get focused! One week of training could be 2 or 3 classes, at the same school, which would include sparring sometimes. If you are getting burned out, you're doing too much at too many schools, or with too many instructors.



			
				hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> 4. I don't really have the drive for the class


 
You're an adult, and you are not a beginner student. After you get focused on one training program, *get* motivated, and *find* the drive! :whip: 

Now, I appologize if my response seems too harsh or a bit sarcastic, but I just watched American Idol tonight, and I think some of Simon's behavior is rubbing off on me. 

Seriously, hong kong fooey, I mean this with the best of intentions. Make some changes in your focus, and your training schedule, but please don't be too picky about what the instructor teaches you. You have much to learn, and gain from the experience, as GM De Alba so aptly pointed out.

What does not kill you, only serves to make you stronger!
Best regards,
CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Got some strong feelings about sparring there, do ya Lamont?


 
Just a bit. 

Look, I'm not always enthusiastic about putting on the gloves every week, but you just have to go out and do it.  After all, if I skipped all I would lose is technique, timing, footwork, cardio, anaerobic fitness, observation skills, and the guts to keep going when it hurt.  Thats all....


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 16, 2006)

I have thought about this a lot and have decided that maybe if I continue 

with the training I mught start to like it. im not one to just give up thanks 

for all the support.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 16, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> First, you should go tell your instructor you want to "discontinue your training in sparring." After he gets done rolling on the floor laughing, :lol2: you can tell him how difficult it is for you. :waah:
> 
> Although, you might have to wait in line behind your fellow students. One is there to tell your instructor he doesn't like to do forms, another wants to discontinue stretching, another one would rather not do one-step sparring, and one Black Belt refuses to "kihap." :vu:
> 
> ...


Last Fearner 

I never said the class was to hard for me did I ?  the class is not hard I just don't have the class in my heart therefore  I feel that I am wasting my time and my instructers time. 

and how does the saying go if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything right? 

and yes you did offend me some of the things you said in the post were disrespectfull to me next time think before you post!


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> and how does the saying go if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything right?
> 
> and yes you did offend me some of the things you said in the post were disrespectfull to me next time think before you post!


 
Did you want advice, or someone to hold your hand?  He gave you good advice that addressed everything you asked about or commented on.

Lamont


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 16, 2006)

I want advice. but he did not have to say some of the things he said. like the part about my instructer laughing at me. that kind of stuff. yes he did give me advice and I thank him for that. I just wanted to let him know that he had offended me thats all. :c)


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2006)

Gentlemen, this fairly new student comes here to ask your advice and a couple of you have chastised him.

There are other ways of motivating people.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, this fairly new student comes here to ask your advice and a couple of you have chastised him.
> 
> There are other ways of motivating people.


 
According to his profile he has been training two years, according to another post he is a belt between a green and a brown, making him at least an intermediate-level in my eyes.  If he was a 14 year old beginner I may have moderated my reply.  

I have to say the my knee-jerk reaction to his question was along the lines of Fast Learners post. 

Lamont


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 16, 2006)

no I am not a new student to martial arts. I have been taking taekwondo for about 2 years and I am not new to sparring I sparr in my TAE KWON DO class. but I have only been in JONG HAP MU SOOL (which is a Korean martial art) for about 9 months and have only been sparring there for about 3 months. and its totally different then my sparring in TAE KWON DO


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> no I am not a new student to martial arts. I have been taking taekwondo for about 2 years and I am not new to sparring I sparr in my TAE KWON DO class. but I have only been in JONG HAP MU SOOL (which is a Korean martial art) for about 9 months and have only been sparring there for about 3 months. and its totally different then my sparring in TAE KWON DO


 
What is different about it?  I tried looking up Jong Hap Mu Sool, but I got buried in korean sites.  Tell us about the style, I don't know anything about it, how is the sparring different?

Lamont


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree with shesulsa and with hong kong fooy.  He came he for advice not to be tormented while trying to find it.  I know how degrading it is when people do that kind of thing, because I used to be the person everyone picked on.  

Some of you are saying that just because he is not a beginner that its okay to give your advice like this, but I say to you this.  What if a begginer came on to the forum looking for the same advice and found this tormenting,  would he still want advice?  Would he want to be a part of martial arts and be associated with these kinds of people?  I just want to ask, do you act like this inside your dojang?

Farang
Adam


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 16, 2006)

http://www.jonghapmusool.com/index.html

here is a link

*The Art of Jong Hap Mu Sool*

The meaning of the words "Jong Hap Mu Sool" is "combining all martial arts."





*JONG HAP* - To combine, harmony.
*MU SOOL* - Martial arts.
JHMS is a system of fighting designed as an adaption of many styles to become useful in modern times. Martial arts were never intended to become stagnant or fixed and without change. The idea was to constantly upgrade and improve in order to always have the best and most effective fighting system currently available. JHMS is a system of self-defense based on fundamental offensive and defensive techniques. These techniques can be classified as follows:





Standing/Free-Moving
Standing Clinch/Takedowns
Ground Fighting

These categories include joint locking, striking, punching, kicking, throwing, falling and wrestling techniques, providing a well rounded fighting method. JHMS is based on the theory of circular movements as opposed to direct encounter. Direct impact may cause injury and may be unsuccessful against greater power. Jong Hap Mu Sool's circular actions require less energy, but much knowlege and skill


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 16, 2006)

the sparring class is different then my TAE KWON DO class but not much. in my TAE KWON DO class we spar but we pratice soft side blocking which is blocking with the soft part of your arm to the soft part of the leg. and it's no contact sparring. in JONG HAP MU SOOL it's full contact and we don't pratice soft side blocking much


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> the sparring class is different then my TAE KWON DO class but not much. in my TAE KWON DO class we spar but we pratice soft side blocking which is blocking with the soft part of your arm to the soft part of the leg. and it's no contact sparring. in JONG HAP MU SOOL it's full contact and we don't pratice soft side blocking much


 
In my experience, full contact is a better attribute builder than no-contact sparring.  If I were in your shoes, I would spend more time in the JHMS sparring class than in your TKD sparring class.  The lessons learned in full-contact MAY translate back to no-contact, but the reverse is generally not true.

Lamont


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 16, 2006)

I guess if you're *brand spanking new* to martial arts, it's ok to ask questions.  I'm sure the newbies (or anyone else for that matter) out there don't want to be afraid to ask any question at all, but won't for fear of being flamed over something so little.  This sort of thing will hurt us as Martial Artists, and it has in the past.  How do you treat those who first set foot in your door?  Do you heckle them over any question they have, irregardless of experience?  Sorry for the rant, guys.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I guess if you're *brand spanking new* to martial arts, it's ok to ask questions. I'm sure the newbies (or anyone else for that matter) out there don't want to be afraid to ask any question at all, but won't for fear of being flamed over something so little. This sort of thing will hurt us as Martial Artists, and it has in the past. How do you treat those who first set foot in your door? Do you heckle them over any question they have, irregardless of experience? Sorry for the rant, guys.


 
I certainly don't heckle every beginner, but not every response needs to couched in touchy-feely-no-hurt-feelings language.  I'll use this case as an example (sorry hong kong phoeey), arts include sparring for a reason.  Asking not to is sort of like asking your driving instructor if its ok not to shift into third gear because you are pretty content in first and second.
In our school, if an upper belt asks a truly stupid question, he should expect (at least) good-natured heckling (which is how I took Fast Learners post).  We are far kinder with newbies.

Lamont


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2006)

My understanding is that it is a common error to state that full contact sparring is absolutely necessary for self-defense training.

Kuk Sa Nim gave great advice and I still stand that you should discuss things with your instructors - both of them.

The learning process needs to be taken into account here which I think many people just think "sink or swim" methodology as being the most effective training tool are missing the mark of responsible instruction.

My .02


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 16, 2006)

hong kong fooey,

My post was intended to be light-hearted and with a sense of humor. I am truly sorry if you did not take it that way, and were offended.

As I stated in my post:


			
				Last Fearner said:
			
		

> Now, I apologize if my response seems too harsh or a bit sarcastic, but I just watched American Idol tonight, and I think some of Simon's behavior is rubbing off on me.


 
After the humorous needling was done, I attempted to rephrase my advice in a more serious light:



			
				Last Fearner said:
			
		

> Seriously, hong kong fooey, I mean this with the best of intentions. Make some changes in your focus, and your training schedule, but please don't be too picky about what the instructor teaches you. You have much to learn, and gain from the experience.


 
As to your final comment:


			
				hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> and yes you did offend me some of the things you said in the post were disrespectfull to me next time think before you post!


 
I *do* think before I post. In fact, I checked your profile an noted your age and rank. Nothing I said was meant to be disrespectful, and I don't believe it was. If you were, indeed, offended, then you interpreted my comments in a different way then they were intended. If newer students view this and think it is offensive, then they should consider the context as being directed to an advanced adult student. I don't believe you were "flamed" here by me, but received a direct, and open response with a little humor. It is unfortunate that the humor was taken the wrong way. For this, again, I apologize

However, I am a Master Instructor, and with this I take some liberties to address a student in a manner that, I believe, is what they need to hear at that point in time. If I use humor, sarcasm, or just plain straight talk, then that is how I convey the message to that particular individual. You, or anyone else could choose to be offended by what I wrote before, or what I am writing now, but I am finding it difficult to see one sentence in my earlier post that is truly mean, spiteful, or disrespectful if taken with a little humor (as noted), and a smile on your face!  

All I can say is, I am sorry for the misunderstanding . . . now lighten up and smile! :uhyeah: 

Best regards
CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Miles (Mar 16, 2006)

Hong Kong Phooey,  what steps did your instructor take before you started full-contact sparring?

I think full-contact sparring is an absolute essential part of Korean Martial Arts.  But I also think that you don't do a "sink or swim" routine on your students-contact must be gradually increased and sparring should be taught progressively.  There are things to be learned from giving and receiving full-contact shots. 

Miles


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree with miles, I can't expect a white belt (I know your not) who has been in only a couple of weeks to jump in to full contact sparing and know even somewhat what to do.  I remember when I started TKD I started with no contact sparring, then after a few weeks I was light contact no pad sparring, and after about a month of that I was thrown into the ring with a couple of other white belts.  It was a very nerve racking first fight but I managed to hold my own for a little while.  

But at the same time I would also say that you should talk with your instructor and if he wants you to continue then trust him to know what you are and will be capable of.

Farang


----------

